

What’s behind the price signaling between Verizon and AT&T? - thoughtsimple
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/08/whats-behind-the-price-signaling-between-verizon-and-att/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gigaomnetwork+%28GigaOM%3A+All+Channels%29

======
MaysonL
Business at its best? That batshit insanity is one big part of what's wrong
with this country.

~~~
thoughtsimple
It's only possible because of the near duopoly status of AT&T and Verizon.

------
vampirechicken
I'm seriously considering leaving VZW after nigh on 10 years. because
Unlimited:40 => 2gb:60 is a deal breaker.

